# Epic Day in the TX marsh



## GullsGoneWild

A buddy and I took off last Wednesday to go harass a few fish. We lucked out and had an epic day in the marsh. Glad to see the fish didn't take off from their 9-5 like we did. Snapped a few pics that I thought you guys might enjoy drooling over.





  








8




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 22, 2016


__
1










  








6




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 22, 2016











  








3




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 22, 2016


__
1










  








2




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 22, 2016


__
2










  








1




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 22, 2016


----------



## bryson

Nice shots! Especially love that second one, how the fish is so lit up from the sun.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

bryson said:


> Nice shots! Especially love that second one, how the fish is so lit up from the sun.


Thanks. I got lucky with that one.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

These look great, I really want to come fish Texas sometime.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice! You have to love Texas!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! You have to love Texas!


did you quit 2cool in favor of Microskiff?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Is there a problem with that? Haha. I have a poling skiff and I'm about to buy another one this week. A handful guys on there know what they are talking about and the rest are potlickers scouring the internet for places to fish.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is there a problem with that? Haha. I have a poling skiff and I'm about to buy another one this week. A handful guys on there know what they are talking about and the rest are potlickers scouring the internet for places to fish.


haha not a problem at all. What skiff are you about to pick up?


----------



## yobata

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is there a problem with that? Haha. I have a poling skiff and I'm about to buy another one this week. A handful guys on there know what they are talking about and the rest are potlickers scouring the internet for places to fish.


Mmmm potliquor! Sorry, the holiday has me thinking about collards


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> haha not a problem at all. What skiff are you about to pick up?


A Maverick HPX Tunnel. I won't bother posting about it on here though.


----------



## sjrobin

Lots of people on Microskiff would like to read/see posts on your new skiff.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Maverick HPX Tunnel. I won't bother posting about it on here though.


Bring em on, that's why we're all here! What all are you doing to it?


----------



## BarHopper

nice pics!


----------



## commtrd

Much prefer Microskiff over 2cool. Also put deposit on a skiff. HB Pro tunnel. Not in the mold yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have been poling and fishing with my buddy on his 2013 17 HPX-T since he got it and fell in love with it. We have been all over in it in all conditions and had zero issues. For the Texas coast I think it is a fine skiff so when I saw this one I had to jump on it. I know the 2001 is quite a bit different than the updated ones but I test drove it and love it. 
I have been reading and researching Mavericks trying to find information and it seems like there is very little online about Maverick HPX Tunnels other than magazine articles and classified ads. People keep referring to the Maverick Message Board and even a forum dedicated to Mavericks has a very limited amount of dated information. I have noticed that it seems like many members on this forum are not very fond of the 2001-current Mavericks for some reason. 
I plan on redoing the nonskid on the deck, deleting the old pop-up push pole holders in favor of the newer style pop ups, deleting the bow pop up navigation lights (not sure if I want shark eye navigation lights or just adding them to the console), adding a removeable MinnKota trolling motor, having a custom set of cushions made for the front console seat and back rest, adding a 4" Atlas Microjacker and having a poling platform made that is closer to the newer Maverick platforms that attach to the deck and transom gussets since I don't want to be hitting the motor with the push pole while poling due to the extra setback.


----------



## ifsteve

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is there a problem with that? Haha. I have a poling skiff and I'm about to buy another one this week. A handful guys on there know what they are talking about and the rest are potlickers *scouring the internet for places to fish*.


And you think this place is any different? LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ifsteve said:


> And you think this place is any different? LOL


At least this forum is dedicated to mainly skiffs and there are more than ten people with experience with them. If you post anything about a poling skiff on there you will have three hillbillies and a bunch of city slickers chiming in about something they know absolutely nothing about! It was comical but not very satisfying if you are trying to accomplish anything. I like it here much better and the best part is the childish bashing and crying is kept to a minimum.


----------



## WillW

Highjackers


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WillW said:


> Highjackers


The original poster asked me a question.


----------



## commtrd

Microskiff appears to be populated much more by logical adults on an even keel compared to the bunch over at 2cool. For the most part anyways. The fly fishing forum there is much better than the rest of the site.


----------



## Sublime

Post up the HPX-T smackdaddy


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Maverick HPX Tunnel. I won't bother posting about it on here though.


Unless more people want to congratulate me on these fine pictures then I'm all for steering the convo towards skiffs. 
View attachment 3517


----------



## Sublime

GullsGoneWild said:


> Unless more people want to congratulate me on these fine pictures then I'm all for steering the convo towards skiffs.
> View attachment 3517


Yes, this is 2016 and we have ADD. We're done with those pictures.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> Unless more people want to congratulate me on these fine pictures then I'm all for steering the convo towards skiffs.
> View attachment 3517


Excellent photos brother, I failed to mention that previously! I made the 5 hour round trip and picked her up today. I have a few details I will have taken care of shortly but I am beyond stoked about my new skiff. There is a soft spot on the cap behind the rub rail and a stress crack in the gelcoat from an encounter with a dock but very minor. First things on the list are getting that repair done, having Mr. Foreman set me up with the proper 3 blade triple cup prop and buying and installing a jackplate and blinker switch. I should probably start my own thread tomorrow!


----------



## Roger Douglas

Great trip and pics. Better than my last outing. Sabine area?


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Roger Douglas said:


> Great trip and pics. Better than my last outing. Sabine area?


thanks. West Bay area


----------

